# Au Sable Question



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've only played around in the holy waters of the au sable, and want to try different sections. One in particular is the Stillwaters (Wakely Bridge to McMasters Bridge). From what I have read, one would be able to wade this stretch. However Looking at google maps, I don't see many good "legal" access points. Any suggestions on wadable sections with good access points?


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Below Mio the river is a little bigger, but still easily waded, and very easily accessed, fwiw...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fisher1202 said:


> I've only played around in the holy waters of the au sable, and want to try different sections. One in particular is the Stillwaters (Wakely Bridge to McMasters Bridge). From what I have read, one would be able to wade this stretch. However Looking at google maps, I don't see many good "legal" access points. Any suggestions on wadable sections with good access points?


There are some deep holes in that stretch,below the south branch confluence to conner flats landing is quite deep.
I know of 6 access points on that stretch,wakely landing ,townline rd. White pines campground, conners flat landing,flashlight bend cg. And mcmasters bridge. You can wade a little bit at each access but be careful 6 foot water is common in that stretch.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> There are some deep holes in that stretch,below the south branch confluence to conner flats landing is quite deep.
> I know of 6 access points on that stretch,wakely landing ,townline rd. White pines campground, conners flat landing,flashlight bend cg. And mcmasters bridge. You can wade a little bit at each access but be careful 6 foot water is common in that stretch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's right! I remember trying to hex around there without a boat years ago... we ended up getting a canoe for the next night... the wading downstream from Mio is much easier...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

That area in question is much deeper then the holy waters. Some big fish down there but it's bigger wider and deeper. I personally think you'd be better off floating that stretch.


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

The stretch from the SB confluence to Connors Flats access also has a marl bottom. I never liked that type of footing.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup i would never wade it
Lots of muck, deep holes, clay. It would be a nightmare if you ask me. I have paddled from conners flat acces up to wakely landing
So if a fella didnt have a spotter that would be an option.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> Yup i would never wade it
> Lots of muck, deep holes, clay. It would be a nightmare if you ask me. I have paddled from conners flat acces up to wakely landing
> So if a fella didnt have a spotter that would be an option.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


In the day I used a Evinrude Duck Twin to power my canoe up from Connors Flats. Also used an electric outboard. Are motors still allowed?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DeerShack said:


> In the day I used a Evinrude Duck Twin to power my canoe up from Connors Flats. Also used an electric outboard. Are motors still allowed?


Yes

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

